
Clerky vs. Stripe Atlas - Incorporation Services - jblandino
I would like to know from your perspective, which service you understand is more convenient when choosing to incorporate a company in the United States (I am a Latino citizen).<p>Clerky vs Stripe Atlas.<p>Stripe Atlas Package
https:&#x2F;&#x2F;stripe.com&#x2F;en-es&#x2F;atlas<p>Lifetime Clerky Package
https:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.clerky.com&#x2F;pricing<p>Bearing in mind that Stripe Atlas advantage for me is that they can open the bank account themselves directly with the SVB but Clerky gives me management tools (including the post-incorporation that they have included in the package, Fundraising, Hiring and Maintenance) although this does not give me A bank account that I understand for me is mandatory.<p>The question arises because I am currently incorporated in Delaware thanks to Stripe Atlas but I have not tried Clerky and it has options that Stripe Atlas really lacks and I want to know what you think about it.<p>Thank you.
======
jblandino
Then now comes another provider called Gust (gust.com) that offer different
products that are equally attractive.

This has a product called Gust Launch
([https://gust.com/launch/start](https://gust.com/launch/start)) which has
features like Clerky including a financial board of the company so it sounds
interesting but the cost is $300 dollars annually (there is includes the
incorporation, post, etc), Clerky is a single payment of $800 dollars and
Stripe Atlas $500.

------
thisisrajat
I haven't but I will incorporate using Atlas. Prominent reason is that I trust
Stripe to do right by the users.

------
nathanbauman1
I am interested in opinions on this also- I am in the exact same situation,
although I am in LA and I have not yet incorporated yet.

------
partisan
Curious about the Latino citizen part. Do they offer different services or
experiences as a result?

~~~
jblandino
What I mean promptly with this is that Clerky does not allow you to open a
bank account but recommends some and for this you must have a presence in the
United States and in the case of Stripe Atlas to open an LLC you must be an
American citizen (although in my case it is for a C-Corp).

~~~
swampthing
Hey, I'm one of the founders of Clerky - we actually recently added an
integration with Mercury, that allows people anywhere to open a bank account.
There's more info here: [https://help.clerky.com/article/2647-bank-account-
integratio...](https://help.clerky.com/article/2647-bank-account-integration)

~~~
oluogunlela
I'm also about to pick between Clerky & Stripe Atlas. I'm scheduled to talking
to someone at Stripe soon. Anyone I can speak to at Clerky. I'm a foreign
citizen but in the US at the moment. Olu@liferithms.com incase you can connect
me to someone at your company.

~~~
swampthing
Of course, feel free to reach out to support@clerky.com with any questions you
have!

